# Rothaus Bike Marathon 2005 Bad Wildbad



## wolfgang_robra (24. Mai 2005)

Dieses Jahr gibt es endlich wieder eine Strecke fast wie beim ersten Wildbader MTB Marathon: Fast 30% auf Trails, Höhenmeter bis zum Abwinken (1.750 hm) auf einer nicht zu langen Runde (50 km für Mitteldistanz). Dabei sein lohnt sich also wieder, trotz möglicher schlechter Erfahrung im letzten Jahr.
http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rothaus/index.htm


----------



## m.a.t. (24. Mai 2005)

wolfgang_robra schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Jahr gibt es endlich wieder eine Strecke fast wie beim ersten Wildbader MTB Marathon: Fast 30% auf Trails, Höhenmeter bis zum Abwinken (1.750 hm) auf einer nicht zu langen Runde (50 km für Mitteldistanz). Dabei sein lohnt sich also wieder, trotz möglicher schlechter Erfahrung im letzten Jahr.
> http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rothaus/index.htm


So ähnlich hörte sich das letztes Jahr doch auch an, oder?   
Und irgendwie beschleichen mich leichte Zweifel, wenn ich das hier lese:

 - 49,3 km Mitteldistanz mit ca. 1737 Höhenmetern (ca. 5% geteerte Wege, ca. 95% Wald- und Schotterwege)
- 98,6 km Langdistanz mit ca. 2444 Höhenmetern (Langdistanz = 2 x Mitteldistanz)

scheinbar sind die Höhenmeter auf der Langdistanz wieder Glückssache? 2* 1737 = 3474.

Trotzdem viel Spass, matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Mai 2005)

Nein Danke, letztes Jahr hat mir gereicht und jetzt fangt ihr schon wieder mit dem verrechnen an   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (24. Mai 2005)

und wehe es holt sich dieses jahr wieder jemand 2 getränke nach der zieleinfahrt !!! so gehts ja nicht !   

mal die erfahrungs-berichte abwarten und vielleicht überleg ich mir`s dann nächstes jahr. vorausgesetzt, dass es die veranstaltung noch gibt...  

edit: gibt es eigentlich vergünstigungen für starter des letzten jahres, rein interesse halber ?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (24. Mai 2005)

Daten wurden geändert  

Strecken / Distanzen:
Für die Strecken 2005 wurde ein neues Streckenkonzept entworfen. Patrick Gall und Gregor Braun haben
zusammen mit der Forstverwaltung Bad Wildbad ein interessantes und abwechslungsreiches Streckennetz
zusammengestellt.



Folgende Distanzen stehen zur Auswahl:
- 21,7 km Kurzdistanz mit ca. 580Höhenmetern (ca. 5% geteerte Wege, ca. 95% Wald- und Schotterwege)
- 49,3 km Mitteldistanz mit ca. 1737 Höhenmetern (ca. 5% geteerte Wege, ca. 95% Wald- und Schotterwege)
- 98,6 km Langdistanz mit ca. 3474 Höhenmetern (Langdistanz = 2 x Mitteldistanz)


----------



## sash73 (24. Mai 2005)

habe mich für die mittelstrecke angemeldet.fahre das erste mal dort.wie ist es den so und wieveile starter waren den so in den letzten jahrenda?wer hat schlechte erfahrungen gemacht?hoff es wird gut...

gruß sascha


----------



## Superfriend (29. Mai 2005)

Die Typen verrechnen sich doch schon seit eh und je. Bin da 2001 die Langdistanz gefahren, was laut Ausschreibung 2700 Höhenmeter waren. Zum Schluss waren es dann auch 3000, was erheblich tragischer ist, als es sich anhört. Da teilt man sich das Rennen ein und ist nach 2700 Höhenmetern am Ende, weil man denkt, es geht eh bloß noch runter, und dann kommt da plötzlich nochmal was. Unterm Strich kam damals eine Abbrecherquote von einem Drittel raus. Ich denke nicht, dass solch eine Ausschreibungspolitik irgendeinen Sinn macht.


----------



## scalie (29. Mai 2005)

Wir können Wolfgang nur Zustimmen. Dieses Jahr ist alles dabei was ein Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt. Klar waren auch wir letztes Jahr enttäuscht über den Marathon und von der Organisation. Aber man sollte Wildbad echt nochmals eine Chance geben. Wir sind die Strecke bereits abgefahren und es ist definitiv keine Waldautobahn-Marathon mehr. Viel Technik und Kondition sind gefragt. Dieses mal stimmen auch die Höhenmeter und Kilometerangabe. Die Highlights der letzten 5 Jahre sind mit in das Streckenkonzept eingeflossen.   
Wir hoffen das die Radsportakademie aus ihren Fehlern gelernt hat und das  unser Heimmarathon weiter eine Zukunft hat. Die Strecke dafür ist jetzt auf jeden Fall gefunden. In Kürze bekommt ihr eine Steckenbeschreibung über unsere Homepage (www.maagonline.de)


----------



## mspf (6. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin die Strecke ebenfalls schon abgefahren und kann nur bestätigen, dass sowohl Kilometer als auch Höhenmeter ziemlich genau stimmen. Wie schon erwähnt, ist aber einiges an Technik und Kondition gefragt!
Seit heute gibts übrigens auf der Webseite der Radsportakademie eine aktualisierte Karte mit dem Streckenverlauf.
http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rothaus/html/strecken.htm


----------



## leeqwar (6. Juli 2005)

mspf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Ich bin die Strecke ebenfalls schon abgefahren und kann nur bestätigen, dass sowohl Kilometer als auch Höhenmeter ziemlich genau stimmen. Wie schon erwähnt, ist aber einiges an Technik und Kondition gefragt!
> Seit heute gibts übrigens auf der Webseite der Radsportakademie eine aktualisierte Karte mit dem Streckenverlauf.
> http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/rothaus/html/strecken.htm



wow, extra um das zu posten einen account angelegt !? extrem glaubwürdig


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wow, extra um das zu posten einen account angelegt !? extrem glaubwÃ¼rdig



Genau solche Dinge bestÃ¤rken mich in meinem Vorhaben den Marathon nie wieder zu fahren  

Einer der "O-TÃ¶ne" auf der Website: "FÃ¼r alle die letztes Jahr dabei waren â aufgepasst â es ist ganz anders" sollte eigentlich lauten: "FÃ¼r alle die letztes Jahr dabei waren â aufgepasst â wir erstatten euch die StartgebÃ¼hr!"

GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (6. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Genau solche Dinge bestärken mich in meinem Vorhaben den Marathon nie wieder zu fahren
> 
> Einer der "O-Töne" auf der Website: "Für alle die letztes Jahr dabei waren  aufgepasst  es ist ganz anders" sollte eigentlich lauten: "Für alle die letztes Jahr dabei waren  aufgepasst  wir erstatten euch die Startgebühr!"
> 
> Grüße.



vorallem sah ich in strecken-profil und -beschaffenheit keineswegs das grösste problem. muss immer noch amüsiert daran denken, wie jeder nach den verpflegungsstellen versuchte im windschatten zu fahren und die gruppe nicht zu verpassen und gleichzeitig versuchte die drehverschlüsse von den wasserflaschen aufzudrehen.


----------



## Einheimischer (6. Juli 2005)

...und als man die Dinger dann endlich auf hatte, war man auch schon im Ziel und dort sah man sich dann mit der Wachhündin der Wasservorräte konfrontiert - einfach herrlich lächerlich  

Grüße.


----------



## mspf (6. Juli 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> wow, extra um das zu posten einen account angelegt !? extrem glaubwürdig




@leegwar
ich kann keinen zwingen, mir zu glauben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich ganz in der Nähe von Wildbad wohne, die Strecke abgefahren bin und die Daten bgzl. km und hm stimmen.
Letztes Jahr war ich nicht dabei und kann mich dazu auch nicht äussern.


----------



## Schwarzw.biker (6. Juli 2005)

@Wolfgang Robra

guten Abend 


Du schreibst, dass es auf der 50 Km Strecke fast 30% Trailanteil gibt. Weißt du auch, wieviel % Trailanteil die 22 Km Strecke hat ?


Grüße


----------



## klaus_winstel (11. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch die alte Strecke von Wildbad, aus der Zeit vor der Radsportakademie (damals hatte SOG das Rennen veranstaltet). Zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Strecke sehr technisch, mit sehr viel Single Trails und die Angaben haben auch gepasst. Der Streckendesigner ist jetzt wieder der selbe (evtl. hat die Radsportakademie doch gelernt) und die Strecke ist entsprechend auch wieder wie "früher" gestaltet. Wolfgang kann das todsicher beurteilen, er wohnt im Nachbarort und kennt den Streckendesigner - also glaubt ihm!!!

Und wenn Ihr meint nicht kommen zu müssen - auch gut, hats mehr Platz auf der Stecke und ich weniger Konkurrenz        
Spaß beiseite, wer Neustadt a. d. W. schon gefahren ist, hat ein gutes Beispiel für die Strecke in Wildbad, ggf. ist sie sogar noch technischer...


----------



## snoopy-bike (20. Juli 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> ...und als man die Dinger dann endlich auf hatte, war man auch schon im Ziel und dort sah man sich dann mit der Wachhündin der Wasservorräte konfrontiert - einfach herrlich lächerlich
> 
> Grüße.




Letztes Jahr war in der Tat äußerst lächerlich   bzw. ärgerlich!
Ärgerlich vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass dies eine "voll professionelle Veranstaltung" ist und nicht von einem kleinen Verein organisiert wird!

Aber ich kenne auch die Strecke vom 1. Marathon und war deshalb ja auch im vergangenen Jahr am Start.
Warten wir doch einfach mal die Ressonanzen ab un schauen ob wir ggf. im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei sein werden!  

Für alle die, die nicht verarscht werden wollen:

www.bank1saar-mtb.de
  

Bester Marathon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (24. Juli 2005)

snoopy-bike schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Jahr war in der Tat äußerst lächerlich   bzw. ärgerlich!
> Ärgerlich vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass dies eine "voll professionelle Veranstaltung" ist und nicht von einem kleinen Verein organisiert wird!
> 
> Aber ich kenne auch die Strecke vom 1. Marathon und war deshalb ja auch im vergangenen Jahr am Start.
> ...




Moin,

komme eben aus Bad Wildbad zurück und muß sagen "Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil". Die Strecke war technisch und konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll. Technisch sogar etwas zu hart, man ist schließlich mit leichten und teuren Marathonmaterial unterwegs. Die Verpflegung war fix und hilfsbereit. Leider gab es keinen technischen Support. Ansonsten Super Veranstalltung. 

Anmerkung an den Veranstalter: Extra Startblock für die Lizenz Buben.

Gruß k67


----------



## michi13 (24. Juli 2005)

hallo!

nachdem der marathon nun vorbei ist, wollt ich mal nach eurer meinung fragen.

ich bin zum ersten mal mitgefahren und fand die strecke gut, mit schoenen auf- und abfahrten, angemessene schwierigkeit.
aber genauso wie schon geschildert gabs wieder drehverschlussflaschen und ein "wachhuendin im ziel", das nervte ziemlich. vor allem weil man fuer die 35 startgeld sonst nix bekommen hat, da könnte man doch perfekte verplegung auf der strecke und im ziel erwarten.
auch wenn die strecke gut war, irgendwie stimmte das preis-leistungsverhältnis nicht. was meint ihr?


----------



## leeqwar (24. Juli 2005)

michi13 schrieb:
			
		

> aber genauso wie schon geschildert gabs wieder drehverschlussflaschen und ein "wachhuendin im ziel", das nervte ziemlich. vor allem weil man fuer die 35 startgeld sonst nix bekommen hat, da könnte man doch perfekte verplegung auf der strecke und im ziel erwarten.
> auch wenn die strecke gut war, irgendwie stimmte das preis-leistungsverhältnis nicht. was meint ihr?



genau das hab ich mir gedacht. denn die streckenführung war wirklich nur ein teil des problems. werde also nächstes jahr auch wieder drauf verzichten.

ausserdem ist echt extrem lächerlich vom veranstalter (?) einen forums-account anzulegen um die veranstaltung zu pushen. geschriebene beiträge "mspf": 2.


----------



## kastel67 (25. Juli 2005)

michi13 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo!
> 
> nachdem der marathon nun vorbei ist, wollt ich mal nach eurer meinung fragen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

über die Drehverschlussflaschen braucht man nichts zu sagen, das ist ein bischen sehr dämlich. Aber wieso Wachhündin im Ziel? Bei den Getränken war mehr als reichlich aufgefahren. Wenn das Mädel da mal zuckt wenn einer einen ganzen Kasten mitnehmen will oder sich gleich sechs Flaschen klemmt dann ist das wohl, auch im Interesse derer die später ins Ziel kommen, verständlich. Was verstehst Du den unter einer perfekten Verpflegung auf der Strecke?? Die Strecke war super und der Preis von 35.- Euro war vorher bekannt, es wurde niemand zur teilnahme gezwungen (behaupte ich jetzt mal!!) Was darf ich mir unter "sonst nix bekommt" vorstellen?? 

Gruß k67


----------



## michi13 (25. Juli 2005)

zum thema wachhuendin: ich wollt so gegen 4uhr, halb 5uhr noch eine (!) flasche iso-getraenk nehmen, wurde abgelehnt, weil sie sagte, dass sie nur noch diesen einen kaste haette. hab dann eine flasche wasser genommen und wurde boese angeschaut, obwohl da noch 9 kaesten da waren.

perfekter verpflegung bezog ich mehr auf das drehverschlussproblem. melonen am dritten verpflegungsstand waeren auch schoen gewesen. vepflegung war ja sonst gut.


zum thema "sonst nix bekommen": fuer 35euro gibts in albstadt noch ein t-shirt und handtuch dazu.

eins sollte aber klar sein: dass ich die 35euro startgeld vorher bewusst bezahlt habe, verbietet mir nicht, mich nach dem rennen unter beurteilung des erlebten kritisch zu aeussern.


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juli 2005)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich Prügel bekomme - die Veranstaltung war um Welten besser, als die Jahre zuvor.
Die Strecke war vom Feinsten, ich hab ja schon gesagt, manche werden sie zu hart finden!!!
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist die Kritik an der Verpflegung es gab glaub ich mind. 4 Stück, sie waren anständig aufgestellt (immer an Stellen, an denen man langsam genug war etwas aufzunehmen), es standen Leute da, die das Zeug gereicht haben und ES GAB TRINKFLASCHEN!!! Und zwar so weit ich weiß an jeder Station. Ich bin blöderweise (wegen der letzten Jahre) mit 2 Flaschen losgefahren, völlig unnötig ich hätte jederzeit eine Flasche aufnehmen können. Das ganze sogar noch in der 2. Runde. Nur einmal (an einer Station) war Wasser aus, es gab nur noch ISO, aber an der nächsten konnte ich schon wieder Wasser bekommen. Normalerweise wurde beides angeboten. Die Schraubverschlußflaschen standen zwar auch rum, aber ich denke man mußte sie nicht nehmen!  (Vielleicht wurden die auch in die Trinkflaschen umgefüllt) Ich hab mind. 3 Flaschen bekommen, hätte sicher auch mehr haben können. Meinen Team-Kollegen gings genauso!

Klar es war nicht wie in Frammersbach, aber doch ganz in Ordnung. Im Ziel wars etwas komisch, die gute Frau hat wirklich etwas barsch aus der Wäsche geschaut, ich hab mir trotzdem genommen was ich gebraucht hab!   

Es kann sicher noch einiges verbessert werden, aber diese Veranstaltung hat eigentlich gezeigt, daß es vorwärts geht Außerdem wurden endlich die Hobby Fahrer von den Lizenz-Fahrern getrennt gewertet, und es gibt Preisgeld auch in der Hobby-Klasse, was sehr selten der Fall ist (leider nur in der Hauptklasse, aber immerhin).


----------



## m.a.t. (25. Juli 2005)

Wow, dass hört sich ja dieses Jahr gar nicht schlecht an!
Die Frage für mich ist jetzt, ob ich nächstes Jahr nochmal mitfahre. Aber wahrscheinlich ist es ausgerechnet dann wieder so eine Katastrophe wie 2004


----------



## klaus_winstel (25. Juli 2005)

Naja, der Veranstalter hat gesagt, die Strecke soll so bleiben - der Rest hoffentlich auch - oder besser...
Garantieren kann man nix! Hoffen wir das beste!!!


----------



## ramsesII (25. Juli 2005)

Die Strecke war hammermäßig  und würde sagen entschädigt somit alles, was dem einen oder anderen nicht so gepasst hat.
Deshalb gibt es doch inzwischen ne ganze Menge Marathons. Jeder hat seinen Charme bzw. Eigenheit.
Beispiele gefällig? Meine nachhaltigsten Eindrücke der letzten drei Marathons:
1. Garmisch Classics: Kalte Duschen, schlechte Orga - never ever
2. Ultra Bike M. Kirchzarten: "Waldautobahnen", dafür Megastimmung und 4000 Biker
3. Bad Wildbad: wie gesagt: super Strecke, selten so viele Trails bei nem Rennen gesehn, Orga O.K., etwas wenig Publikum/Stimmung

Freu mich auf jeden Fall schon auf nächstes Jahr.


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Auch auf die Gefahr hin, daß ich Prügel bekomme - die Veranstaltung war um Welten besser, als die Jahre zuvor.
> Die Strecke war vom Feinsten, ich hab ja schon gesagt, manche werden sie zu hart finden!!!



schließe mich fast an...ne richtige mtb strecke,allerdings nur die zweite hälfte der 46km.

der erste teil war ja wohl reinste autobahn...zum entzerren des starterfeldes reichen eigentlich die ersten 6,5km bergauf,dann könnten nach meinem geschmack schon die trails beginnen...

nach den für mich unfahrbaren trails des salzkammerguts waren das richtig schöne downhill trails...

bin nächstes jahr wieder da und dann trinke ich nur meine eigenen sachen... hab mir wie zwei kollegen auch an den "isomixgetränken mit kohlensäure" (was genau war das ? etwas den magen verdorben und bin dann nach der ersten runde raus (aufs toitoi häußchen) hätte mir aber auch ohne magenprobleme nach 2 wochen urlaub in kroatien - ohne bike- an höhenmetern gut gereicht...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juli 2005)

Naja, das stimmt schon, die ersten 6,5km haben das Feld schon gut entzerrt, und danach gabs ein bischen getümmel auf breiten Waldwegen, aber das war so schnell rum (zeitlich), und ab dann gabs ja Trails ohne Ende, war in der 2. Runde sogar ganz froh erstmal wieder etwas "rollen" zu können, der Schluß war dafür umso härter. Und wenns nur noch Trails gäbe von der "Qualität" gäbs vermutlich wieder gemotze wegen zu schwerer Strecke und zu wenig Überholmöglichkeiten.
Das Isozeugs mit Kohlensäure hatte ich auch, aber nur an einer Verpflegung, sonst hab ich Wasser und "anderes" Iso ohne Kohlensäure.


----------



## maxmistral (26. Juli 2005)

Das der erste Teil noch relativ viel Forstautobahn war ist okay. Erstens gibt es die Kurzstreckenfahrer, die brauchen auch ne Strecke, die bis auf den Hohlweg einfach zu fahren ist. Und zweitens muß man auch mit höheren Teilnehmerzahlen für die Zukunft rechnen, da braucht es mehr km um das Feld zu entzerren.


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das stimmt schon, die ersten 6,5km haben das Feld schon gut entzerrt, und danach gabs ein bischen getümmel auf breiten Waldwegen, aber das war so schnell rum (zeitlich), und ab dann gabs ja Trails ohne Ende, war in der 2. Runde sogar ganz froh erstmal wieder etwas "rollen" zu können, der Schluß war dafür umso härter. Und wenns nur noch Trails gäbe von der "Qualität" gäbs vermutlich wieder gemotze wegen zu schwerer Strecke und zu wenig Überholmöglichkeiten.
> Das Isozeugs mit Kohlensäure hatte ich auch, aber nur an einer Verpflegung, sonst hab ich Wasser und "anderes" Iso ohne Kohlensäure.



apropos, bist ja wieder recht schnell unterwegs gewesen...kompliment,hast dich wohl an pia gehängt ?

das mit dem iso war bei mir nicht soo schlimm,mein problem war wie gesagt mehr die urlaubspause der letzten 2 wochen...hatte überhaupt keinen druck trotz puls am anschlag und bin dann eigentlich nur noch spazieren gefahren... bis zu meinem platten (ich hab nämlich auch die 3 leute in dem einen downhill gesehen die geflickt haben und schon war ich der vierte...obwohl ich echt langsam und vorsichtig abgefahren bin... ) dann hatte ich wirklich keine lust mehr...

in neustadt dann auf eine neues...

meine kollegen hats dafür richtig erwischt, der eine lag so auf platz 7 oder 8 und der hat richtige krämpfe bekommen... ist halt nix gewöhnt...

und zu den waldautobahnen : habt ihr schon recht, nur mir persönlich liegen diese teile garnicht ich hab im flachen nie richtig druck,ich kann mich auch nie an eine gruppe hängen, fahre lieber mein tempo und verlier dann halt echt viel zeit...fahre lieber trails bergauf,je steiler desto besser...
sollte das im training mal üben,aber da fahr ich auch lieber (die verbotenen) trails...statt K3 im flachen...würg...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juli 2005)

hör blos auf, das ist schon die zweite Schlappe (nach Frammersbach) die sie mir zufügt!
Naja es wäre knapp geworden, hätt ich mir nicht gleich in der ersten Runde  (Abfahrt im Hohlweg) das Schaltauge verbogen, bin zwar nur leicht an einem Stein hängen geblieben (war halt eng und ich evlt. einen Tick zu schnell), aber hinterher saß kein Gang mehr richtig, also mußte ich kurz runter, hab mit der Hand etwas zurückgebogen und den Rest per Einstellschraube wieder einreguliert. So 2-3 min hat das schon gekostet schätz ich mal!
Egal, am 1. Anstieg sahs schlimmer aus, da waren noch etliche andere Mädels (und jede Menge Kerls) vor mir, bin einfach kein guter Starter. Und die letzten 15km waren schon sehr hart, hatte auch mit Krämpfen zu tun und hab mir einen abgekurbelt, weil einfach keine Kraft mehr da war. Aber in den Abfahrten hab ich immer wieder Zeit gut gemacht. Ein 2,25" Reifen und etwas Glück waren da durchaus nützlich!   

Geflickt habe ich übrigends auf der Strecke auch schon, vor 3 Jahren damals beide Reifen gleichzeitig!!!   Deshalb dieses Jahr ein breiterer Reifen.

Naja, wir fahren auch im Training viel Trails, deshalb bin ichs gewöhnt und freu mich auch schon auf Neustadt, das ist vielleicht ein bischen leichter, aber ähnlich schön! Naja wer fährt schon gerne Forstautobahnen oder noch schlimmer Straßen??? Schlecht fürs Training wärs wohl nicht, alle schwören drauf - aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß. Und solange es Strecken wie Wildbad u. Neustadt gibt haben die Trailfreaks ja auch ihre Vorteile!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> :Aber in den Abfahrten hab ich immer wieder Zeit gut gemacht. Ein 2,25" Reifen und etwas Glück waren da durchaus nützlich!
> 
> Geflickt habe ich übrigends auf der Strecke auch schon, vor 3 Jahren damals beide Reifen gleichzeitig!!!   Deshalb dieses Jahr ein breiterer Reifen.
> 
> Naja, wir fahren auch im Training viel Trails, deshalb bin ichs gewöhnt und freu mich auch schon auf Neustadt, das ist vielleicht ein bischen leichter, aber ähnlich schön! Naja wer fährt schon gerne Forstautobahnen oder noch schlimmer Straßen??? Schlecht fürs Training wärs wohl nicht, alle schwören drauf - aber es macht einfach keinen Spaß. Und solange es Strecken wie Wildbad u. Neustadt gibt haben die Trailfreaks ja auch ihre Vorteile!!!



na ja, hatte auch 2,25 (racing ralph) drauf und trotzdem platt, hab halt wieder die felge heißgebremst vor angst zu schnell zu werden...bin nach 2 schwereren verletzungen bergab ziemlich "übervorsichtig" geworden, und deshalb selbst schuld am bremsplatten...

fahr jetzt doch wieder meine leichten michelin...damit hatte ich letztes jahr überhaupt keinen platten.

und da ich ja früh im ziel war hab ich gesehen mit was gernot, der zweite auf der langdistanz unterwegs war: hinten der volle slick ! so was hab ich nur für auf der rolle fahren !!!

na ja wers kann !

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (26. Juli 2005)

Na den Racing Ralph bin ich auch gefahren, fand ich voll OK!!! Hab allerdings Latex-Schläuche drin, würde sagen die vertragen etwas mehr als Butyl. Hab in Rennen sehr wenig Platten. Naja ist auch immer Glück dabei, ein spitzer Stein blöd angefahren und das wars! Da sollte man sich nicht zuviel Gedanken machen. Mein bestes Rennen letztes Jahr war Furtwangen - aber ich hatte zwei Platten, also gut 10min Zeitverlust - was solls, abhaken und weiter...


----------



## cännondäler__ (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo klaus_winstel,
Schaltauge verbogen? Fährst Du keine Rohloff? Grins!!
Na, mal im Ernst, ich fand die Strecke auch erste Sahne! Ich fahre zwar im Training wenig Trails, bin aber flott die Abfahrten runter gekommen und hatte auch Glück mit den Reifen (IRC Mythos XC und normaler Schlauch). Hab´ aber noch nie so viele Leute flicken sehen!
Das Flachstück nach dem Anstieg hat mir schon gepasst denn ich hab ´ne flotte Gruppe erwischt und irgendwie ist man so nicht zu kaputt in den ersten Trail hinein.
Das mit den Drehverschluß-Flaschen fand ich auch Unsinn, hab´ mir halt immer die Flasche füllen lassen und derweil gefuttert. Nach meiner Erfahrung fahre ich diese Zeit immer wieder rein. 
Das Stück im Bikepark war lustig und die Verpflegung im Ziel fand ich eigentlich gut und reichlich. Bin auch nach der 3. Flasche nicht blöd angemacht worden.
Was ich mit dem Präsent soll weiß ich nicht, aber das ging mir letztes Jahr in Kirchzarten genauso (dieser komische Gürtel).
Wenn die Strecke so oder ähnlich bleibt, dann bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei (dann mit Fully)!
cännondäler


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Er schon wieder mit seiner Rohloff - obwohl bergab beschleunigt das schwere Ding das Rad und bergauf sorgt die elend schwere Nabe für gute Bodenhaftung!     
Man war ein Fahrfehler, da gibts nix zu rütteln, hab etwas zu spät gebremts und bin leicht quer durch die Steine, Spaß hats trotzdem gemacht, ich mag diese Abfahrt im Hohlweg!!!
Naja das Fully macht sicher mehr Spaß auf den Abfahrten, ich werde es wegen den vielen Höhenmetern und ca. 2kg mehr Gewicht trotzdem nicht nehmen, die Zeit ist vmtl. nicht aufzuholen...

Hmm, daß Du die Flasche hast auffüllen lassen wundert mich, bei mir gabs echt immer welche, sogar gereicht, bin allerdings 2/3 der Strecke völlig alleine durch die Gegend geeiert, da freuen sich die Helfer, wenn mal wer vorbeikommt   . Naja auf der Langdistanz gabs wohl über 50% Ausfallquote, das ist hoch, aber ich hoffe, die Kritik hält sich in Grenzen und die Strecke bleibt so, der Veranstalter hats auf jeden Fall versprochen.
Apropos flicken sehen, vor 3 oder 4 , ich war auch dabei   - damals ging die erste Abfahrt (die steinige) noch weiter runter und da gibts einen schönen fetten Stein, der quer liegt, da sind sie reiheweise dran zerschellt. Ich schätze, genau deshalb mußten wir dieses Jahr in den Grasweg abbiegen


----------



## bikehumanumest (28. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos flicken sehen, vor 3 oder 4 , ich war auch dabei   - damals ging die erste Abfahrt (die steinige) noch weiter runter und da gibts einen schönen fetten Stein, der quer liegt, da sind sie reiheweise dran zerschellt. Ich schätze, genau deshalb mußten wir dieses Jahr in den Grasweg abbiegen



hi,
deja vü,oder wie man das schreibt...damals war ich auch dabei... da bin ich aber auch noch schneller die abfahrten runter...und konnte noch schneller flicken...bin damals als 4. zu der flickgruppe (die standen alle an einem punkt) gestossen und als 2.wieder weg... heute brauch ich schon mal 7-8minuten, wenn wie am sonntag beim befüllen mit gas der hintere teil der kombipumpe aufgeht und das meiste von der kartusche mir in die hand schießt...
zum glück filmt da keiner...
joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Cool, dann haben wir uns damals ja gesehen, da waren nämlich wirklich schon 3-4 Leute gestanden, wurde ganz schön eng im Wald, da ich beide Reifen auswechseln durfte, ging ich als letzter wieder raus - naja inzwischen kamen ein paar neue dazu, auch hinterher im Stadion, das war echt der Hammer, die Leute kamen reihenweise reingelaufen - vielleicht besser, daß die Stelle raus ist, schafft doch Unmut bei den Leuten...


----------



## kastel67 (28. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Cool, dann haben wir uns damals ja gesehen, da waren nämlich wirklich schon 3-4 Leute gestanden, wurde ganz schön eng im Wald, da ich beide Reifen auswechseln durfte, ging ich als letzter wieder raus - naja inzwischen kamen ein paar neue dazu, auch hinterher im Stadion, das war echt der Hammer, die Leute kamen reihenweise reingelaufen - vielleicht besser, daß die Stelle raus ist, schafft doch Unmut bei den Leuten...



Moin,

war die Stelle mit den 3-4 Leuten in dem Hohlweg direkt nach der Waldautobahn?? Die hatten als gebrüllt "wer hat noch einen zweiten Schlauch". Ich habe immer zwei dabei nur an dem Tag hatte ich nur einen dabei weil ich dachte was soll auf 46 km schon viel passieren!!   Ich war in einer für meine Verhältnisse sehr schnellen Gruppe aus 6 - 8 Fahrern und bin als zweiter in den Hohlweg rein. Hatte dann oberhalb der Gruppe hinten einen Platten (Latex auf voller Länge auf) bin noch an der Gruppe vorbei um einen Platz zum wechseln zu finden. Derweil brüllten die als weiter. Dann lag da noch ein Handy direkt vor mir auf dem Trail und alles brüllte "Vorsicht da liegt eine Handy" (altes Siemens oder Nokia in Violett Blau Metallic)  war echt lustig. Ein Fahrer ganz in Schwarz hat das Ding dann mit genommen. Habe dann aber nach dem Wechsel den Faden verloren und mich ca. 3 km später auf diesem fiesen kleinen Holzsteg auch noch mal richtig zerlegt und von da an war es nur noch eine Quälerei. Aber ich falle lieber tot vom Rad als aufzugeben.

Gruß k67


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Also wir hatten eigentlich von der alten Strecke vor ca. 3-4 Jahren gereedet, da waren die ganzen Stellen auch drin, aber in anderer Reihenfolge. Ich meinte eigentlich die 1. längere Trailabfahrt (dieses Jahr, damals wars die letzte) die recht steinig war, der Hohlweg ist nicht so steinig, eher laubig - bis auf die großen fetten Steine, so einen hab ich dieses Jahr auch "getroffen".  Hätte nicht gedacht, daß der Hohlweg auch so Schlauchmordend ist, eher Schaltwerksvernichtend   
Nein im Ernst, die Strecke ist schon happig, und da kann es auchmal zum Defekt kommen, aber das ist nun mal eine Mountain-Bike-Strecke, da kommt sowas vor.
Ähm die Brücke war doch ganz OK, oder, hab auch kurz gezuckt, wenn Holz nass ist ist es ja spiegelglatt, kam mir aber nicht so vor, bin zweimal einwandfrei drüber gekommen...


----------



## michi13 (28. Juli 2005)

> Hatte dann oberhalb der Gruppe hinten einen Platten (Latex auf voller Länge auf)



is ja witzig, dann hab ich dich im ziel gesehen wie du stolz deinen zerissenen schlauch (er war grün) anderen präsentiert hast   

dass die steinigen abfahrten schlauchmördernd waren kann ich aber nicht zustimmen, die platten sind meiner meinung nach zu 2/3 selbst verschuldet.  3.5bar im schlauch, nicht den leichtesten mantel, geschindigkeit unter 20km/h und so ein platten durch "steinschlag" wird sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## klaus_winstel (28. Juli 2005)

Ähm 3,5 bar??? Was fährst Du für Reifen 1,5"????    
Ich weiß nicht, ist immer auch Glück dabei, hat mich gestern wieder erwischt, 3bar auf dem Reifen 2,1" Explorer und nicht allzu schnell gewesen - kommt immer drauf an, wie man auf den stein auftrifft und wie er geformt ist. Letztes Jahr hatte ich überhaupt keinen Durchschlag, dafür 2 Platten in Furtwangen beim Rennen wegen Dornen.
Am Sonntag bin ich mit 2,2bar gefahren, nix passiert!!! Dafür bergauf jede Menge Grip!


----------



## kastel67 (29. Juli 2005)

Moin,

naja mit den Rat(d)schlägen brauch ich dann wohl nicht mehr zufahren.    Vor allem die 20 km/h liegen mir da schwer im Magen.    Fahre Explorer Protection mit Michelin Latex bei 2,8 bar, einem Fahrergewicht von 68 kg auf einem Fully und Mavic 717 Ceramic. Wenn man dann einen Durchschlag hat, hat man echt Pech. War nach zwei Jahren der erste Plattfuß.   

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juli 2005)

joop, das sehe ich genauso, eigentlich hätte nichts passieren dürfen, aber ich hab auch schon Leute mit fetten Schlauchlosreifen gesehen, die nen Durchlag hatten, unmöglich ist nichts!!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> joop, das sehe ich genauso, eigentlich hätte nichts passieren dürfen, aber ich hab auch schon Leute mit fetten Schlauchlosreifen gesehen, die nen Durchlag hatten, unmöglich ist nichts!!!!



hi klaus,
mal was anderes , du bist ja genau so viel im netz wie ich ? hast auch dsl und nutzt das netz beruflich ? oder hast nen netten chef ?

wann trainierst du ? wer so viel im netz ist kann eigentlich nicht so schnell sein ? was mache ich falsch ???

joe (fahr übrigens zu trainingszwecken= max schwellenpuls,also gemütlich den keilerbike am sonntag)


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juli 2005)

obwohl- doppelt hält ja besser...
joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (29. Juli 2005)

Mensch Joe, das ist ne hundsgemeine Unterstellung   
1. Ja ich hab DSL
2. Auch beruflich hab ich Internet bin in der IT-Branche
3. Ich trainiere immer wenn ich nicht im Netz bin, da bleiben schon noch ein paar Stunden übrig! Echt!!!  

Mal im ernst, ich hab abends den Notebook fast immer im Wohnzimmer dabei, unter Tage kommts drauf an, was grad los ist, meist auch in der Frühstücks -u. Mittagspause.
Training ist fest Mittwochs ca. 3h und Samstags 5-6h, dann meist noch Sonntags 2-3 Stunden, außerdem fahr ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (und abends noch ne kleine Extrarunde) da kommen auch noch ein paar Stunden zusammen, nur keine Angst ich hock schon einige Zeit auf dem Bike, von nix kommt nix!!!!   
Mensch von dem Keiler spricht grad jeder, muß echt gut sein, aber ich weiß nicht recht, Wildbad war hart und Neustadt steht in 2 Wochen an, und das schlimmste ist, der Start ist früh und ich wohne weit weg...


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Juli 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Mal im ernst, ich hab abends den Notebook fast immer im Wohnzimmer dabei, unter Tage kommts drauf an, was grad los ist, meist auch in der Frühstücks -u. Mittagspause.
> Training ist fest Mittwochs ca. 3h und Samstags 5-6h, dann meist noch Sonntags 2-3 Stunden, außerdem fahr ich mit dem Bike zur Arbeit (und abends noch ne kleine Extrarunde) da kommen auch noch ein paar Stunden zusammen, nur keine Angst ich hock schon einige Zeit auf dem Bike, von nix kommt nix!!!!
> Mensch von dem Keiler spricht grad jeder, muß echt gut sein, aber ich weiß nicht recht, Wildbad war hart und Neustadt steht in 2 Wochen an, und das schlimmste ist, der Start ist früh und ich wohne weit weg...



bei mir ist das notebook auch fast überall dabei-meine frau kriegt langsam den koller...hab da halt alle versicherungslinks drauf die ich beruflich als makler brauche....

nur auf dem bike bin ich nicht online...

fürs rennen im spessart kann ich zum glück bei verwandten in aschaffenburg übernachten, frammersbach war nach fast 3h anreise schon heftig...fahr auch zum ersten mal den keiler...werd dann mal berichten (die letzten beiden jahre war ich zu der zeit jeweils verletzt...)

wie gesagt ich werds locker angehen lassen, seit meinem saisonhöhepunkt nr.1 (salzkammerguttrophy) bin ich irgendwie in einem motivations und leistungsloch...und daher noch mehr im netz als sonst...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (30. Juli 2005)

Ja dann viel Glück morgen!!! Werde nicht fahren, ist mir zu knapp und zu weit weg. da müßt ich zum Nachmelden schon um 7:00 Uhr vorort sein, irgendwie zu früh.


----------



## bikehumanumest (1. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Ja dann viel Glück morgen!!! Werde nicht fahren, ist mir zu knapp und zu weit weg. da müßt ich zum Nachmelden schon um 7:00 Uhr vorort sein, irgendwie zu früh.



hätte sich aber gelohnt... schöne veranstaltung nette mtb strecke nicht ganz so technisch wie bad wildbad,dafür die abfahrten schnell und lange schmale trails bergauf und bergab...hätte dir bestimmt gefallen

hab auch kaum geschlafen vorher,die wohnung wo wir übernachten konnten bei meinen verwandten war voller katzen,hunde und pferdehaare und ich bin halt mal allergiker...

ab der 2. runde war meine nase aber wieder frei, also keine entschuldigung für meine zeit, 5:53 , das ist nächstes jahr ausbaufähig wenn ich wieder richtig in form bin...9.platz ü40...und es waren unheimlich viele "alte biker" auf der strecke

also dann in neustadt...bis dahin bin ich fit...aber jetzt genug gedroht,schöne (trainings-) woche wünscht
joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (1. August 2005)

Hi Joe, 
zwei von meinem Team waren auf der Mitteldistanz unterwegs, Platz1 und 2 bei den Sennioren 1, das reicht doch!!! Nö, das ganze Wocheende war verplant, und dann noch ein Rennen, wäre zuviel gewesen, schade ist es doch, weil wirklich jeder sagt die Strecke wär so schön! Naja, das Rennen hat ja hoffentlich nicht zum letzten Mal stattgefunden!!!
Also bis in 2 Wochen in Neustadt und immer schön trainieren, wird vmtl. auch wieder ganz schön hart. Ich fahre ja auch die Gesamtserie und brauch noch ein gutes Ergebniss   
Werd mir die Strecke in Neustadt am Samstag auch nochmal anschauen, die ist so schön, kann man ruhig vorher schon fahren!!!


----------



## bikehumanumest (2. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Also bis in 2 Wochen in Neustadt und immer schön trainieren, wird vmtl. auch wieder ganz schön hart. Ich fahre ja auch die Gesamtserie und brauch noch ein gutes Ergebniss
> Werd mir die Strecke in Neustadt am Samstag auch nochmal anschauen, die ist so schön, kann man ruhig vorher schon fahren!!!



wer braucht das nicht ?

bin am samstag auch mit dabei,wenn das wetter mitspielt...kann gerade im bergab bereich nix schaden-da hab ich die größten defizite...
kann mir da ja bei euch was abschauen...

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (3. August 2005)

Na das wär doch toll!!! Hoffen wir, daß das Wetter mitspielt! Hatte letztes Jahr schon das Vergnügen die Strecke bei strömendem Regen abzufahren - aber der Sand schluckt so einiges, geht trotzdem einigermaßen!
Und außerdem hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, daß Du tiefstapelst!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (3. August 2005)

klaus_winstel schrieb:
			
		

> Na das wär doch toll!!! Hoffen wir, daß das Wetter mitspielt! Hatte letztes Jahr schon das Vergnügen die Strecke bei strömendem Regen abzufahren - aber der Sand schluckt so einiges, geht trotzdem einigermaßen!
> Und außerdem hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, daß Du tiefstapelst!!!



ne stimmt schon,ich bin bergab nicht mehr so sicher wie früher...insbesondere auf steinig matschigen hohlwegen wie zb. in bad wildbad (um wieder aufs thema zurückzukommen)bin ich dadurch wohl etwas übervorsichtig geworden (auch nach 2 mehr oder weniger nicht selbstverursachten stürzen mit längerer verletzungspause 2003+2004)

sollte mal in ein fahrtechnik training investieren...
oder wie gesagt mal was abschauen,aber meistens seh ich nach der ersten kurve schon keinen mehr vor mir,wo ich abschauen könnte, dafür viele fluchende biker in meinem nacken... (na ja das ist jetzt etwas übertrieben,trifft aber den kern...)

joe


----------



## klaus_winstel (4. August 2005)

Na, mal sehen Joe - vielleicht klappts ja am Samstag (eine steinige Abfahrt hats da auch).
Im Prinzip musst Du einfach die Lockerheit wieder finden, geht mir nach einem Sturz auch immer so, dauert ne Weile, aber dann läufts wieder. Reine Kopfsache...


----------

